# Vital soft synth...



## Jkist

Looks promising to say the least. I'm really excited for this one. Anybody else heard about this soft synth yet? Looks really inspiring to use!









Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth


Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth




vital.audio


----------



## Damarus

Yeah Matt Tytel is a wizard. Its been in development for some time now. Can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Subscription model also? With the bonus of exclusive Discord Perks and First access? It this a PS4 game?


----------



## ghobii

The text to wavetable feature is pretty insane. Seems like a really well designed synth. There will be a free version along with several tiers of paid and subscription.
Venus Theory - Let's try Vital


----------



## DoubleTap

Now available for anyone looking to get the paid-for or subscription version.


----------



## Markrs

Plus a special offer. The $25 version + In the Mix presets for $20









Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth


Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth




account.vital.audio


----------



## Jkist

Yeah I've been messing with it, and I think I found my new favorite synth. Sounds incredible, its easy to use, and it looks inspiring! Only weird thing is it doesnt seem to see my ASIO drivers in standalone mode.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Wow, thanks for the hint Markrs, I have been really looking for this


----------



## Markrs

Jkist said:


> Yeah I've been messing with it, and I think I found my new favorite synth. Sounds incredible, its easy to use, and it looks inspiring! Only weird thing is it doesnt seem to see my ASIO drivers in standalone mode.


Same here didn't see my asio drivers either Inthe standalone version


----------



## shponglefan

DoubleTap said:


> Now available for anyone looking to get the paid-for or subscription version.



Says "available November 24th" for me...


----------



## KarlHeinz

Take the link in the post from Markrs, for me it worked, buying process is a bit unusual (I did not get any confirmation email but it worked in the end, got it installed with the additional presets).


----------



## KarlHeinz

And here is a little more concrete (from a kvr post):

For anyone not sure if they got it after purchasing:
- Refresh your account page after purchasing if you don't see it
- Download and install the Plus version you see
- Load up the VST or Standalone
- Login with your account
- The presets and wavetables will automatically download, then you click install when it is done
- Enjoy!


----------



## jcrosby

Definitely looks great and you can't beat it being freeware, but am I the only one who sees an uncanny resemblance to Serum? (Right down to the text to wavetable feature!)


----------



## KarlHeinz

Has anyone seen a manual anywhere ? I have looked inside the synth, in the program folder and on the page, nothing on the homepage. I was looking for the text to wavetable feature, not even sure if it is in the plus version at all.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

It's still not (officially) released. Guess we'll get that after the 24th. You could ask him: https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=555319


----------



## tf-drone

Umm. Another one on the 'bought in november' list


----------



## DoubleTap

shponglefan said:


> Says "available November 24th" for me...



If you go to account.vital.audio then you can get a $20 pre release version. You can upgrade to the full version on 24 November, or get the subscription version. Or just continue with what you have since it's all just about the number of presets.


----------



## PJMorgan

Have it, got the $20 pre release. haven't had much time with it yet but so far it looks like Serum on steroids!! I've been keeping an eye on this synth for while now, especially when I was doing most of my music on linux even though I'm now using all the os's (win10 macos linux) I always try to support plugin devs who offer a linux version. Plus it doesn't hurt that this synth is an absolute beast!


----------



## gsilbers

jcrosby said:


> Definitely looks great and you can't beat it being freeware, but am I the only one who sees an uncanny resemblance to Serum? (Right down to the text to wavetable feature!)


yep. that was my first thought. 

not sure why this synth and not keep going with serum. 


and this is something NI should of done with massive. They went some wierd direction with massive X making it extremelty difficult to use and learn. and im guessing not many are using it beyond "sometimes" while a revamp blue massive that worked more like this vital synth would of been nice.


----------



## jcrosby

gsilbers said:


> yep. that was my first thought.
> 
> not sure why this synth and not keep going with serum.
> 
> 
> and this is something NI should of done with massive. They went some wierd direction with massive X making it extremelty difficult to use and learn. and im guessing not many are using it beyond "sometimes" while a revamp blue massive that worked more like this vital synth would of been nice.


I wonder if it's that people just aren't aware of all of the features inside of Serum.

In addition to the obvious stuff:


Text to wavetable
Rendering wavetable warping to new tables.
Resampling its own output to create your own new wavetables from existing patches. (Mono only)
Semitones can be assigned to pitch modulation values typing the semitone number + "st", i.e. 1st, 2st, etc. (As opposed to the arbitrary values you see by default that are confusing.)
Up to 7 LFOs/Envelopes even though 4 are visible by default.
User sample import/playback via the noise oscillator.
Noise oscillator as an FM source.
The Chaos section in the global menu.
Additional modulation possibilities via the matrix tab.
Search and tag any/all presets from the browser view...
Hybridize (quasi-random patch generation). (Thanks @karelpsota !!)
I think it's great someone created a freeware version influenced by Serum, but if you already own Serum you're missing out if you don't explore its capability...

This is just barely scratching the surface... Serum is a lot deeper than people realize if they only stick to presets and don't explore its features.


About MassiveX I totally agree. It sounds absolutely amazing. Unfortunately the UI is crap. Things that should be modular aren't... You can't save/recall modulation/performer shapes and presets. (WTF?! )
You can't tag or search patches. (It's almost 2021. Every synth should have a search/tag feature by now.)
You can't save routings (which is a big deal considering you can do all kinds of custom routing.)
You can't organize and browse your user patches with the same ease and customization as the original Massive.

Basically MX is powerful as hell, but NI completely kneecapped its power by basically forcing you to have to start from scratch any time you init a patch, and doesn't let you find stuff you might want to locate quickly via search. WHY???!! 

Seriously though... It's a severely poorly planned design that seems to have ben shoved out the door as a means to sell the previous version of Komplete more than anything else? In the meantime it's hardly been updated. NI's once most use and iconic since is a former shadow of itself. 

The proof is in the pudding too... All of the usual suspects here who develop killer presets have tons of Massive libraries, but no Massive X libraries. I strongly suspect that in many ways it comes back to not being able to save module presets which allow sound designers to have a set of tools they can quickly load into an init patch as a quick starting template... Who needs to get fired over this?!


----------



## Markrs

Another walkthrough. Nate is super knowledgeable and gives a good insight into this synth


----------



## Markrs

This one is a live stream. Haven't watched It all yet, but he goes into designing a patch from about 25 mins in.


----------



## Markrs

This one doesn't have any commentary but it is from one of the patch providers for the synth so might be of interest


----------



## Markrs

jcrosby said:


> I wonder if it's that people just aren't aware of all of the features inside of Serum.
> 
> In addition to the obvious stuff:
> 
> 
> Text to wavetable
> Rendering wavetable warping to new tables.
> Resampling its own output to create your own new wavetables from existing patches. (Mono only)
> Semitones can be assigned to pitch modulation values typing the semitone number + "st", i.e. 1st, 2st, etc. (As opposed to the arbitrary values you see by default that are confusing.)
> Up to 7 LFOs/Envelopes even though 4 are visible by default.
> User sample import/playback via the noise oscillator.
> Noise oscillator as an FM source.
> The Chaos section in the global menu.
> Additional modulation possibilities via the matrix tab.
> Search and tag any/all presets from the browser view...
> Hybridize (quasi-random patch generation). (Thanks @karelpsota !!)
> I think it's great someone created a freeware version influenced by Serum, but if you already own Serum you're missing out if you don't explore its capability...
> 
> This is just barely scratching the surface... Serum is a lot deeper than people realize if they only stick to presets and don't explore its features.
> 
> About MassiveX I totally agree. It sounds absolutely amazing. Unfortunately the UI is crap. Things that should be modular (in the context of of saving and loading modulation shapes and presets) aren't... You can't tag or search patches. (It's almost 2021. Every synth should have a search/tag feature by now.) You can save routings (which is a big deal considering you can do all kinds of custom routing.)
> 
> Basically MX is powerful as hell, but NI completely kneecapped its power by bascaiily forcing you to have to start from scratch any time you init a patch. WHY???!! Who needs to get fired over this poorly planned design that was shoved out the door mostly as a means to sell the previous version of Komplete?!
> 
> The proof is in the pudding too... All of the usual suspects here who develop absolutely killer presets have tons of Massive libraries, but no Massive X libraries. I strongly suspect that it in many ways comes back to not being able to save module presets which allow sound designers to have a set of tools they can quickly load into an init patch...


Really useful insight as I recently got K13 UCE so I got massive, massive x, reactor, etc and I was wondering what peoples thoughts were on them. My plan is to probably start with Reaktor as that seems to have a large user library of patches.


----------



## jcrosby

Markrs said:


> Really useful insight as I recently got K13 UCE so I got massive, massive x, reactor, etc and I was wondering what peoples thoughts were on them. My plan is to probably start with Reaktor as that seems to have a large user library of patches.


MassiveX does sound great. but I think you'll find that when you compare it to the original Massive it's a bit confusing, and has a lot of missing features that should have been very obvious during development... The biggest oversight of all is the inability to save/recall performer shapes. Any synth with a feature similar to this allows to to save and recall them... Serum, Omnisphere, etc.. Why draw these all over again from scratch when you should be able to start from a similar shape you _should have _been able to save and load?

It has enormous potential, but not until NI realize that they left out some of he most basic and critical stuff from a usability perspective...


----------



## PJMorgan

I have & love Serum but it doesn't work very well on Linux via wine/linvst which is why it's great to have such an amazing wavetable synth like Vital available to all os's. While it is possible to use a lot of windows plugins on linux via wine/linvst it can at times cause problems. So if I need to use plugins like Kontakt or other windows only plugins it's win10/Cubase or Ableton Live. Everything else can be done with Reaper or Renoise on Linux.

Infact I see Vital as a really big deal on Linux for Linux DAW users. Apart from Uhe Hive & there are a few others that use wavetable synthesis, nothing came close to Serum on Linux until now, so yes a really big deal.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

Markrs said:


> My plan is to probably start with Reaktor as that seems to have a large user library of patches.



I don't know what you mean with 'start', but I wouldn't start with Reaktor, but with some Reaktor synth. And instead of one of the Massives with the Wavetable synth of your DAW or Vital, way easier to grasp.


----------



## Markrs

ReleaseCandidate said:


> I don't know what you mean with 'start', but I wouldn't start with Reaktor, but with some Reaktor synth. And instead of one of the Massives with the Wavetable synth of your DAW or Vital, way easier to grasp.


Agree that I will be using synths like Vital first as I am still quite new to it all. However of the synths I got with NI Komplete Reaktor felt like the most interesting to explore.


----------



## MartinH.

jcrosby said:


> I think it's great someone created a freeware version influenced by Serum, but if you already own Serum you're missing out if you don't explore its capability...



I don't have Serum, so this is quite interesting to me. And I fully agree on getting to know your main synths well before jumping on the latest and greatest. I've recently focused on FM8, and it's slowly becoming one of my favorite synths. Also since it's so old, it's super CPU efficient.




Markrs said:


> Really useful insight as I recently got K13 UCE so I got massive, massive x, reactor, etc and I was wondering what peoples thoughts were on them. My plan is to probably start with Reaktor as that seems to have a large user library of patches.



I never measured it, but it always felt like Reaktor has a lot of performance overhead compared to other synths that are less flexible. Also I get issues where when I reload a project with a loaded Reaktor ensemble, it claims to not find the file where it's supposed to be and I have to manually locate it. I can't even duplicate a track without having to manually reload the Reaktor ensemble. Not sure if that's something they patched out in the meantime or whatever, but I never "trusted" Reaktor enough to make it part of my regular toolbox, even though it is quite powerful. Always felt "off" in some way that I can't describe.


----------



## rrichard63

Markrs said:


> Plus a special offer. The $25 version + In the Mix presets for $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth
> 
> 
> Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> account.vital.audio


If you get the "Plus" version now, can you get the "Pro" version as a $60 upgrade when it becomes available? Or would that cost another $80?

Also, what is "In the Mix"? I can't find any links to a description.


----------



## José Herring

Jkist said:


> Looks promising to say the least. I'm really excited for this one. Anybody else heard about this soft synth yet? Looks really inspiring to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth
> 
> 
> Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vital.audio


This looks interesting.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

rrichard63 said:


> If you get the "Plus" version now, can you get the "Pro" version as a $60 upgrade when it becomes available? Or would that cost another $80?



55 USD he said, IIRC.
That's the (more or less) official thread: https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=555319



rrichard63 said:


> Also, what is "In the Mix"? I can't find any links to a description.



'In the Mix' is this Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIcCXe3iWo6lq-iWKV40Oug

About the Vital special action:


----------



## rrichard63

It seems to me that the Vital website contradicts itself about the text-to-wavetable feature.

In one place we read, "All packs include Vital with all features. Paid packs include more presets, wavetables, samples and LFO patterns." This implies that text-to-wavetable is included in the free and Plus versions. In another place, we find that the Pro and subscription versions will include "unlimited text to wavetable" but the free and Plus versions apparently will not.

Can anyone explain?


----------



## rrichard63

ReleaseCandidate said:


> 55 USD he said, IIRC.
> That's the (more or less) official thread: https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=555319


Yes, the upgrade is $55. See









KVR Forum: Information


KVR Audio Forum - Information




www.kvraudio.com





Thanks for the information!


----------



## richmwhitfield

Re the text to wavetable - in the Pro and Subscription versions, as you rightly pointed out, you get unlimited text to wavetable. In the lower tiers you only get 5 a day. This is due to it being a web service that Matt Tytel pays for.


----------



## MartinH.

richmwhitfield said:


> Re the text to wavetable - in the Pro and Subscription versions, as you rightly pointed out, you get unlimited text to wavetable. In the lower tiers you only get 5 a day. This is due to it being a web service that Matt Tytel pays for.



Wait, so that part of the synth will stop working once it's no longer viable for the dev to pay for it? And in general it only works when you're online?

I don't know what that feature does, is this something vital (pun intended) to work with that kind of synth?


----------



## doctoremmet

MartinH. said:


> is this something vital (pun intended) to work with that kind of synth?


Not at all vital. Wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## Markrs

MartinH. said:


> Wait, so that part of the synth will stop working once it's no longer viable for the dev to pay for it? And in general it only works when you're online?
> 
> I don't know what that feature does, is this something vital (pun intended) to work with that kind of synth?


It is more of a fun feature, definitely not essential.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

MartinH. said:


> Wait, so that part of the synth will stop working once it's no longer viable for the dev to pay for it? And in general it only works when you're online?
> 
> I don't know what that feature does, is this something vital (pun intended) to work with that kind of synth?



It's a (online) converter that converts text to a wavetable.


And no, for all other features you don't need to be online, Vital does work fine without net connection.


----------



## MartinH.

ReleaseCandidate said:


> And no, for all other features you don't need to be online, Vital does work fine without net connection.



Awesome! 




ReleaseCandidate said:


> It's a (online) converter that converts text to a wavetable.



Thanks for the example! Looks like it's internally using Amazon Polly or something similar. If it can load .wav files as wavetables, you can just use any text to speech service to make your own. 

This synth is looking really promising, I'm gonna try it out when the free version is available. Hope it's not too heavy on the CPU side.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

MartinH. said:


> This synth is looking really promising, I'm gonna try it out when the free version is available. Hope it's not too heavy on the CPU side.



It uses quite some CPU, if it's too much for you, you have to decide.


----------



## Whywhy

Serum, Massive X, Vital, and Zebra2 are all awesome. They all have their places in my Vst folder. Haa, I forgot, the spectacular and underrated Tranzistow!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

Hi YY!
Love your Deeper and Aurea patches.


----------



## Whywhy

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Hi YY!
> Love your Deeper and Aurea patches.


Thanks!
I released a sound set yesterday and a Noises and Exciters pack, plus some free wt: 








Diversity For Vital - Yuli Yolo sound design


Geared towards the vast, epic and infinite, use these sounds created by professional sound designer Yuli Yolo to take your compositions into the unknown. Includes: 51 presets for Vital.Diversity is a refreshing sonic experience that can transport you to another dimension.51 presets, from classic ana




sellfy.com













Yuli Yolo Sound


Play Yuli Yolo Sound on SoundCloud and discover followers on SoundCloud | Stream tracks, albums, playlists on desktop and mobile.




m.soundcloud.com


----------



## Mark Evans

Oh, yes, Aurea patch is nice.


----------



## MartinH.

I gave it a very brief try, but it's a little overwhelming for me, and more importantly my CPU isn't up for the challenge. With old synths like FM8 I can chuck 80 instances in a project and have CPU power to spare, but these modern beasts weigh too heavy on my poor old computer. I don't like freezing tracks, so I'll probably stick to less CPU intense synths for now.


----------



## DoubleTap

MartinH. said:


> I gave it a very brief try, but it's a little overwhelming for me, and more importantly my CPU isn't up for the challenge. With old synths like FM8 I can chuck 80 instances in a project and have CPU power to spare, but these modern beasts weigh too heavy on my poor old computer. I don't like freezing tracks, so I'll probably stick to less CPU intense synths for now.


It's set by default to 2x oversampling, so if you go to the ... fourth tab, is it settings? or options or something, then you'll be able to dial it down to 1x


----------



## MartinH.

DoubleTap said:


> It's set by default to 2x oversampling, so if you go to the ... fourth tab, is it settings? or options or something, then you'll be able to dial it down to 1x



Oh, nice! I have to try that, thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans

Should you turn the oversampling back up before you render?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

Mark Evans said:


> Should you turn the oversampling back up before you render?


Yes, I would do that.


----------



## Whywhy

Last video of my new presets for Vital:

Best
YY


----------



## Pier

Super impressive effort. The guy making this synth is going places.

Personally I've grown tired of the wavetable sound but I'm sure a lot of people still love that.


----------



## Whywhy

Pier said:


> Super impressive effort. The guy making this synth is going places.
> 
> Personally I've grown tired of the wavetable sound but I'm sure a lot of people still love that.


What makes Vital special, for me, is not really the wt, it's the spectral modifier and the unison couple with the stereo modulator. The "rotate" and "Spread " knobs are really useful too!
For mono compatibility, it's a must have.
The chorus effect is also very versatile. 
( plus the numbers of different filters flavors)
What I like about the wt, it's the editor and its modifiers.
Fast and easy to use 

Best 
YY


----------



## Pier

Whywhy said:


> What makes Vital special, for me, is not really the wt, it's the spectral modifier and the unison couple with the stereo modulator. The "rotate" and "Spread " knobs are really useful too!
> For mono compatibility, it's a must have.
> The chorus effect is also very versatile.
> ( plus the numbers of different filters flavors)
> What I like about the wt, it's the editor and its modifiers.
> Fast and easy to use
> 
> Best
> YY



Yeah the stereo modulator is super interesting. It's brilliant. How come nobody has thought of that before? It should be standard in all synths!


----------



## Whywhy

Pier said:


> Yeah the stereo modulator is super interesting. It's brilliant. How come nobody has thought of that before? It should be standard in all synths!


Hi Pier, if you like this kind of modulator, you should check Cypher2 and Biotek2!
They have a unison modulator, Falcon2 too-
I recently bought Biotek2 and I was amazed by this beast! Not so easy, but so powerful!
Best 
YY


----------



## Whywhy

Some useful tips by Data-broth:

Best
YY


----------



## Whywhy

Quick experimentation with one Vital instance. no other processing or external samples:

YY


----------



## Whywhy

Diversity sound set overview:
First round.


----------



## Whywhy

Third round, the second round will come ...

Best
YY


----------



## Pier

These sound great! Keep em coming @Whywhy


----------



## bill5

bump - liking this synth!


----------



## sostenuto

Have Vital Free/Demo and will be Upgrading shortly. Personal enthusiasm generated by PluginGuru.com (John Lehmkuhl) and his notable emphasis during two recent YT-Livestreams. 
Vital is being ported to his UNIFY software and expect to see it offered very soon. Users must purchase/own the Vital Audio product for this to function. Looking forward.


(265) December 5, 2020 -VITAL Synth Tips + Tricks / Rhythmic Vocoders & How to Edit them! - YouTube


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

How is activation managed? Offline possible? I hate online activations.


----------



## bill5

For the freebie, none required FYI


----------



## sostenuto

Users of both VITAL and HIVE 2 who can/will offer comparative impressions ? 

Unusually strong HIVE 2 Promo cost now and need help choosing versus VITAL Pro version.
(_BTW_ .. have both Demo/Trial VSTi, but strong wavetable synth chops are lacking)


----------



## PJMorgan

sostenuto said:


> Users of both VITAL and HIVE 2 who can/will offer comparative impressions ?
> 
> Unusually strong HIVE 2 Promo cost now and need help choosing versus VITAL Pro version.
> (_BTW_ .. have both Demo/Trial VSTi, but strong wavetable synth chops are lacking)



If it's pure wavetable synthesis you want Vital is definitely King right now (sorry Serum you've been dethroned, but I still love you). IMHO though Hive 2 is still worth getting especially at the discount price. The GUI is a lot more intuituve than it might seem at first & the sequencer ARP is very well laid out. It has a lot of modualtion options plus the stock presets are extremely good, better than what i'v e heard from the Zebra stock presets. Another thing Hive has going for it compared to Vital is it's definitely more efficient & easier on the CPU than Vital.


----------



## Jkist

sostenuto said:


> Users of both VITAL and HIVE 2 who can/will offer comparative impressions ?
> 
> Unusually strong HIVE 2 Promo cost now and need help choosing versus VITAL Pro version.
> (_BTW_ .. have both Demo/Trial VSTi, but strong wavetable synth chops are lacking)



I prefer the sound of Hive just a little bit more overall, the filters, the different sound engines you can switch between...but Vital is much more visual in nature, you get very strong visual feedback with pretty much anything you do, so its nice in that regard. Honestly unless you are very big on using presets, the best move would be to just use the free version of Vital, and snag Hive IMO. Nothing limited or wrong with the Free version of Vital!


----------



## sostenuto

Many thanks @PJMorgan and Jkist ! GUI, CPU, Sound, Filters .... all notable for choosing HIVE 2 at current NI _ Promo. Will then have ongoing direct comparison options for personal needs.

Regards


----------



## Living Fossil

sostenuto said:


> Users of both VITAL and HIVE 2 who can/will offer comparative impressions ?
> 
> Unusually strong HIVE 2 Promo cost now and need help choosing versus VITAL Pro version.
> (_BTW_ .. have both Demo/Trial VSTi, but strong wavetable synth chops are lacking)



They are completely different in character.
It's good having both.
Vital's character is rather "digital", where Hive has amazing filters that can make it sound totally analog.
(at least in my usage).
In the couple of weeks i've spent with it, Vital has really grown on me. Modern, digital sound that cuts through.

While Hive is a real workhorse synth that also blends well with orchestral timbres since it has/can have a very organic sound.

p.s. in my experience Vital benefits a lot from oversampling and/or from higher sampling rates.
But to make it short: for its prize, Vital is a no brainer.


----------



## sostenuto

THX! Will likely support VITAL dev with PLUS purchase and continue to follow its progress. 
Appreciate your experienced comments !


----------



## bill5

sostenuto said:


> Users of both VITAL and HIVE 2 who can/will offer comparative impressions ?
> 
> Unusually strong HIVE 2 Promo cost now and need help choosing versus VITAL Pro version.
> (_BTW_ .. have both Demo/Trial VSTi, but strong wavetable synth chops are lacking)


Vital is not a demo/trial version FYI; it's fully functional forever. It's just not as full-featured as Vital Pro.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

bill5 said:


> It's just not as full-featured as Vital Pro.



It has the same features, only less presets and the text to wavetable function is limited (because Matt has to pay for that).


----------



## sostenuto

ReleaseCandidate said:


> It has the same features, only less presets and the text to wavetable function is limited (because Matt has to pay for that).



Main 'focused' exposure was recent Pluginguru.com YT Livestream, which had some 'meh' comments re. 'some' of its many Presets. More Wavetables for $25. or $80. is personal decision now.


----------



## Pier

Finally started playing with Vital and JFC this thing is amazing. Such a clean sound. The filter and effects are really good too.

This synth is going to be huge in the next years. I don't see why anyone would get Serum or other similar synths considering the price point.


----------



## Pier

sostenuto said:


> Users of both VITAL and HIVE 2 who can/will offer comparative impressions ?
> 
> Unusually strong HIVE 2 Promo cost now and need help choosing versus VITAL Pro version.
> (_BTW_ .. have both Demo/Trial VSTi, but strong wavetable synth chops are lacking)


I'm a bit late but I'd say that Hive has a more analog feel. Other than that Vital can pretty much replace Hive.


----------



## Jkist

Yeah, agreed. You could probably make Vital sound analog with some very subtle modulation, but out of the box Hive definitely has more mojo, especially with its 3 different "engine flavors". Vital sounds a bit more clinical and surgical in general. Not a bad thing, especially for certain genres, that type of sound would be preferred over analog.


----------



## MartinH.

Pier said:


> I don't see why anyone would get Serum


To use Serum presets or tutorials might be a good reason, if time is more important than money. Eventually this might become less of a reason, as I can see vital getting quite popular too. Personally I don't feel a need to get Serum anymore, but I've already found an effect that I couldn't find in Vital: "hyper/dimension", which made it hard to recreate a sound from a tutorial. And I'm sure I'd have a lot of fun with the image import in serum, which vital can't do (yet).


----------



## Pier

MartinH. said:


> To use Serum presets or tutorials might be a good reason, if time is more important than money. Eventually this might become less of a reason, as I can see vital getting quite popular too. Personally I don't feel a need to get Serum anymore, but I've already found an effect that I couldn't find in Vital: "hyper/dimension", which made it hard to recreate a sound from a tutorial. And I'm sure I'd have a lot of fun with the image import in serum, which vital can't do (yet).


Good point. OTOH Vital can do stuff Serum can't like stereo modulation, 2 filters, etc.

I'm sure in the coming years it will be improved quite a bit.


----------



## sostenuto

VITAL being 'UNIFIED' by PluginGuru is a major factor going forward. This is a strong 'endorsement' of VITAL's strengths (_imho_) given Guru's longtime affinity for Serum. 
Looking forward, and pleased to see VITAL gaining acceptance and support !


----------



## vitocorleone123

Finally got around to trying Vital. Nice!
Someone asked about Hive 2 vs. Vital earlier: I'd say...

Hive 2 is a virtual analog synth that can use wave tables.
Vital is a wave table synth.

I paid $25 for Vital to support the developer. I probably wont go to $80, but.. who knows!


----------



## José Herring

sostenuto said:


> VITAL being 'UNIFIED' by PluginGuru is a major factor going forward. This is a strong 'endorsement' of VITAL's strengths (_imho_) given Guru's longtime affinity for Serum.
> Looking forward, and pleased to see VITAL gaining acceptance and support !


Not quite tracking as to my being"unified" would be that big of a deal. Maybe I just don't get the whole PluginGuru thing yet. 

I got Vital and will be upgrading to at least the $25 version then maybe the $80. I just think this guy is being incredibly generous. He could have easily charged $300 for this synth and made a killing.


----------



## KarlHeinz

sostenuto said:


> VITAL being 'UNIFIED' by PluginGuru is a major factor going forward. This is a strong 'endorsement' of VITAL's strengths (_imho_) given Guru's longtime affinity for Serum.
> Looking forward, and pleased to see VITAL gaining acceptance and support !


Is this already done or only announced ? Cant find it on the Unify unified librarys page.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

José Herring said:


> I just think this guy is being incredibly generous.


Specially as he has to pay a monthly fee for the text to wavetable (speech) conversion.


----------



## sostenuto

KarlHeinz said:


> Is this already done or only announced ? Cant find it on the Unify unified librarys page.


_My bad_ _ choice of terms !  VSTi not 'UNIFY'd like Libs. Guru featured VITAL extensively on YouTube vids, which convinced to invest time and effort. Seems he was going to do Patches ...not 'UNIFY' .... _apologies_.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

José Herring said:


> Not quite tracking as to my being"unified" would be that big of a deal. Maybe I just don't get the whole PluginGuru thing yet.


Once a library is unified, you have access to all those patches in the Unify browser. Then it becomes incredibly easy to combine and layer those sounds with all your other synths/libraries.

To unify a library basically means to separately save each library patch as a Unify preset. It's not complicated, just some tedious gruntwork, especially with larger libraries. So any finished Unify libraries for synths or various sample libraries that are done already and get shared by Shane & John (and some generous user who might have done the conversion) are always highly welcome.


----------



## KarlHeinz

O.k., thanks for clarification  . But maybe will come someday as it seems it could be done not only by pluginguru (Stefano has done it for the Ethera stuff, so maybe if the develloper of Vital or some experienced user) as Marko just stated. Would be really welcomed .

I am not sure what is needed apart from saving the patches, especially to get that *.guru file in the end that makes it that easy to load the unified patches.


----------



## sostenuto

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Once a library is unified, you have access to all those patches in the Unify browser. Then it becomes incredibly easy to combine and layer those sounds with all your other synths/libraries.
> 
> To unify a library basically means to separately save each library patch as a Unify preset. It's not complicated, just some tedious gruntwork, especially with larger libraries. So any finished Unify libraries for synths or various sample libraries that are done already and get shared by Shane & John (and some generous user who might have done the conversion) are always highly welcome.


Well stated. This is what was intended re. Guru-VITAL, as new Guru Patches would be UNIFY'd ..... assuming and trusting John/Shane will follow-thru. So much great UNIFY growth/enhancement it is tough to keep up. 

( Latest ' A DEEP DIVE into MIDIBox & JitterBox ' YT Tutorial helps a lot !  )


----------



## vitocorleone123

Was messing around with Vital, which I still haven't spent a lot of time with, and ended up making a sort of string orchestral patch by accident. I'm sure it can be refined a huge amount (eg add a hint of vibrato and volume lift on aftertouch) as I didn't actually spend more than 15min making it. I don't have any fancy file sharing capabilities or know how much rate limiting Dropbox has, but here's the thing I ended up with if anyone wants it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5z5afewjvxj6wh9/sortastringy.vital?dl=0

For anyone who thinks Vital is all about dance music, give a patch like this a try. I've definitely spent more time playing the patch than making it, because it's so fun! I've also found that the Keystep 37's Strum feature can be fun on a patch like this to slightly offset some of the timing of the note start points to make it sound a little more human.

Between Hive 2.1, my favorite virtual analog, and Vital, my favorite wavetable synth, I'm not sure when I'll get to Pigments, which I admit to buying in part for wanting to try the granular (diff from Omni). More synths than time.


----------



## bill5

vitocorleone123 said:


> For anyone who thinks Vital is all about dance music


?? Why on Earth anyone would think that I can't imagine...props on the patch!


----------



## muziksculp

Oh man, *Vital* is an Awesome Synth 

I have been using it for a few hours, and totally hypnotized by what it can do while learning to program it, and learning my way around the GUI.

I know there is a free version, and other options as well, I decided to buy the Pro version to support the developer, I had to thank him for making this amazing synth, and hopefully it will be updated with more useful features, and improvements, i.e. I think it's a bit of a CPU hog, especially when using the effects, like the Reverb, ..etc.

I highly recommend Vital, and if you can afford getting the non free version to support the developer, that would be a nice Thank You gesture to the developer for making such a fantastic Synth.

It's a Gem Synth. for sound design.

The Text to Wavetable is so much fun as well 

View attachment VITAL Hello VI Control.mp3



Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> hopefully it will be updated with more useful features, and improvements, i.e. I think it's a bit of a CPU hog, especially when using the effects, like the Reverb, ..etc.


I also gave some money to the developer. It's really an amazing synth, free or not.

In terms of features:

- I wish the LFO editor could be larger to use it like the Zebra MSEGs.
- I wish I could load samples. Not wavetables, but actual samples. I think I read somewhere this was in the works.
- I wish I could load multiple versions of each effect like in Zebra and route audio to multiple effect channels.

In terms of CPU usage, @muziksculp have you tried turning down the oversampling?


----------



## muziksculp

Pier said:


> In terms of CPU usage, @muziksculp have you tried turning down the oversampling?


Yes, I did, and that helped. I'm also not using the built-in reverb, but more efficient third-party reverb, or HW reverb, that also helps conserve CPU. 

Thanks.


----------



## sostenuto

Pier said:


> I also gave some money to the developer. It's really an amazing synth, free or not.
> 
> In terms of features:
> 
> - I wish the LFO editor could be larger to use it like the Zebra MSEGs.
> - I wish I could load samples. Not wavetables, but actual samples. I think I read somewhere this was in the works.
> - I wish I could load multiple versions of each effect like in Zebra and route audio to multiple effect channels.
> 
> In terms of CPU usage, @muziksculp have you tried turning down the oversampling?


Have 'Free' and also need to support dev. Trusted source ( supportive of VITAL ) feels 'meh' re. many Presets. Will definitely go with 'Plus', but 'Pro' is iffy re. Presets. Not sure additional (80) wavetables are worth extra $55. .... at least at this early stage ?


----------



## muziksculp

Is it possible to make original wavetables from Samples using Vital ? 

If not, what's a good way to make my own wavetables to use in Vital ?


----------



## Markrs

muziksculp said:


> Is it possible to make original wavetables from Samples using Vital ?
> 
> If not, what's a good way to make my own wavetables to use in Vital ?


There is the wavetable editor in vital.


----------



## Markrs

Great thing about vital is there are so much community resources out there, takes a bit of digging as there a so many videos on Vital.


----------



## muziksculp

Markrs said:


> Great thing about vital is there are so much community resources out there, takes a bit of digging as there a so many videos on Vital.


Hi @Marks,

Yes, I agree, there are lots of resources, videos, etc. about Vital, I will take some time to get to know more of the details, Thanks for the videos recommendations. I keep adding them to my Vital Youtube Tutorials library.


----------



## Pier

Apparently a new graphics engine for Vital is going to be released. It adds some visual improvements but also better performance.

See this twitter thread for more details:


----------



## bill5

I thought it already looked better than most synths


----------



## José Herring

bill5 said:


> I thought it already looked better than most synths


Yeah me too. What's there to improve?


----------



## bill5

Maybe it'll be 3D and you have to wear those funny glasses to see?


----------



## vitocorleone123

The UI is a little dull. That's OK for some people who may be concerned it could become distracting, others compare it to Pigments 3. There's a couple of small usability issues - osc1 defaults to filter 1 but filter 1 defaults off and everything, including the way to turn it on, is grayed out.

But, yeah, for a "v1" it's outstanding. The price is even more amazing.

I actually use Vital more often than Pigments 3.


----------



## Pier

José Herring said:


> Yeah me too. What's there to improve?


Well... Matt is adding bloom and gradients!



Now seriously, I couldn't care less, but the performance will improve and that's always good. Also once that's done he can go back to adding audio features like an arpeggiator/sequencer.


----------



## Pier

Here's @Databroth checking out the beta of v1.5


----------



## cel4145

Copy this from r/VitalSynth

Vital 1.5.1 Early Access is out, but only for Pro owners at the moment.

Change Log:
Undo / Redo
Added new spectral warp modes - custom filter, custom flanger, custom phaser
Added seed option to random amplitude spectral warp
Added way to set a default preset
Runs natively on Apple silicon
Added ASIO support to standalone
Added normalize and DC offset options to the wavetable editor
Added subharmonic unison mode
Added MIDI learn assignment indicator
Sped up plugin creation
Optimized CPU usage for sample rates above 48kHz
Faster window opening / closing
Faster browser searching
Faster window resizing
Graphics - New skin editor
Graphics - bloom + blur
Graphics - design improvements
Graphics - switched from OpenGL to DirectX11 on Windows
Graphics - switched from OpenGL to Metal on MacOS
Retains browser state after closing and reopening plugin window
Fixed slow graphics for the VST3 version in Cubase on MacOS
Fixed graphics offset in some DAW / monitor DPI combinations on Windows
Fixed oscilloscope phase alignment when notes are played with sample offset
Fixed logging in from app in some countries
Fixed plugin startup issues with some internet connections
Fixed staying logged in on non-Debian Linux distros
Fixed staying logged in for some DAWs
Fixed crash in Linux on fast window opening/closing
Fixed crash when downloading packs with some internet connections
Fixed effect modulation jumping after the last note ends
Fixed some effects sounding different under various sample rates
Fixed 2x octave unison mode
Fixed some computer keyboard mapping to midi notes
Removed some dependencies on Linux to increase compatibility
Dropped LV2 support on Linux


----------



## KEM

Native Apple Silicon support is all I wanted to see


----------



## Sid Francis

This is a powerful beast but for preset jugglers like me too few immediately usable presets in it, at least in the free version. If there were some bread and butter soundsets out there I would work with it but at the moment it just covers dust on my harddrive. But all the immediate routing and controlling possibilities are awesome and should be a festival for all sound designers...


----------



## cel4145

Sid Francis said:


> This is a powerful beast but for preset jugglers like me too few immediately usable presets in it, at least in the free version. If there were some bread and butter soundsets out there I would work with it but at the moment it just covers dust on my harddrive. But all the immediate routing and controlling possibilities are awesome and should be a festival for all sound designers...



Check out this forum post at Vital









March 2022 Free Patch Sharing Thread


Post your free Vital patches here! Note: This a single place to find free patches. At the end of the month they will be collected all up and re-posted as a Vital bank. This thread is ideally limited to free stuff. Producers of commercial patches can have their own threads and thus make a bit...




forum.vital.audio





Someone has been collecting all of the free presets and uploading banks to Google Drive


----------



## cedricm

Sid Francis said:


> This is a powerful beast but for preset jugglers like me too few immediately usable presets in it, at least in the free version. If there were some bread and butter soundsets out there I would work with it but at the moment it just covers dust on my harddrive. But all the immediate routing and controlling possibilities are awesome and should be a festival for all sound designers...


True. I've got the pro version and I'm quite underwhelmed by the presets. 
Then again, it may be presets fatigue.


----------



## tressie5

Sigh. If the producers over at Ambient Central knew I was even perusing a (dreaded) presets forum they'd hang, draw and quarter me in the village square at sunrise.


----------



## Markrs

tressie5 said:


> Sigh. If the producers over at Ambient Central knew I was even perusing a (dreaded) presets forum they'd hang, draw and quarter me in the village square at sunrise.


Never heard of Ambient Central, is that stock music library? I’m always interested in hearing new ambient music.


----------



## spektralisk

It's great to see further development of Vital. It has so many features that I'm missing in other synths and now in 1.5 more cool stuff was added.

If you don't mind I'm gonna share a video of some of the latest sounds I made with Vital. These are more on the cinematic side of things


----------



## tressie5

"Ambient Central" is just a euphemism for ambient musicians in general. Typically, they don't use sample libraries or presets. As far as they're concerned, if you're worth your salt, you need to roll up your sleeves and program your own sounds in a synth. Hell, some of them even look down on synth programmers if they're not using modular hardware.


----------



## Markrs

tressie5 said:


> "Ambient Central" is just a euphemism for ambient musicians in general. Typically, they don't use sample libraries or presets. As far as they're concerned, if you're worth your salt, you need to roll up your sleeves and program your own sounds in a synth. Hell, some of them even look down on synth programmers if they're not using modular hardware.


 You learn something new everyday as I had never heard the term before. Cheers 👍


----------



## cqd

Ah, still no AAX..meh..


----------



## sostenuto

cedricm said:


> True. I've got the pro version and I'm quite underwhelmed by the presets.
> Then again, it may be presets fatigue.


Somewhat echoes PluginGuru ( John Lehmkuhl ) during Livestream back at Vital Launch. Very positive, and supportive of Vital. Has indicated major expansion for it several times. Hoping this is coming soon !
Perhaps linked to v 1.5 enhancements .... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## cedricm

spektralisk said:


> It's great to see further development of Vital. It has so many features that I'm missing in other synths and now in 1.5 more cool stuff was added.
> 
> If you don't mind I'm gonna share a video of some of the latest sounds I made with Vital. These are more on the cinematic side of things



Is this a paid upgrade? I'm still at version 1.07.


----------



## Pier

cedricm said:


> Is this a paid upgrade? I'm still at version 1.07.


It's only available for users in the Pro plan for now.


----------



## spektralisk

cedricm said:


> Is this a paid upgrade? I'm still at version 1.07.


It's currently in beta and available only for users of Pro plan. I think it'll be free for everybody.

From Vital forum:


> Subscribers and pro users get the early access version before it’s available for everybody.


----------



## cedricm

I guess I stopped my sub a month too soon


----------



## Pier

cedricm said:


> I guess I stopped my sub a month too soon


Vital is free and you'll be able to download it. You'll just have to wait a bit.


----------



## cedricm

Pier said:


> Vital is free and you'll be able to download it. You'll just have to wait a bit.


Actually I own the pro version, which I acquired after earning enough credits through months of subscription. Yes, I'm looking forward to the update, when available.


----------



## richmwhitfield

If you own the pro then the pre release version should be available to you.


----------

